#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Creating Access Database for Resume

## kets4u

Hi, 

Having started a Recruitment firm gets me overloaded with Resume Hard & Soft Copies... it is difficult to find resume's looking at each of them.. 

So I was wondering How to create a database in access whereby I can get sorted Resume as per my Requirement. Which can take care of my Database and insert comments about Interview and feedbacks.  Similar to the attached file. 

I would appreciate the help of Masters here. 

DataBase.jpg

----------


## alansidman

Here is a sample db, that I developed several years ago for a friend that was doing recruiting.  It was designed with his needs.  Feel free to modify to your needs.  Here are two links on db development that should be helpful
http://www.deeptraining.com/litwin/d...aseDesign.aspx
http://www.accessmvp.com/strive4peace/

----------


## dpspnw

Hi Alan,

How can I get the sample db you mention above?

Regards,
Davinder






> Here is a sample db, that I developed several years ago for a friend that was doing recruiting.  It was designed with his needs.  Feel free to modify to your needs.  Here are two links on db development that should be helpful
> http://www.deeptraining.com/litwin/d...aseDesign.aspx
> http://www.accessmvp.com/strive4peace/

----------


## alansidman

Attached for your use.

----------


## Fred234

DB error.png



> Attached for your use.



I get this error when I first open the DB. How can I resolve this error?

----------


## eruffin

Did you ever figure out how to resolve the error?  Have you found another DB I can borrow?

----------


## Arkadi

efuffin,

This link may help:

https://community.spiceworks.com/how...ft-access-2010

----------

